# New Devon Rex - a few questions



## LucyB (Jun 24, 2017)

Hello everyone! 

I'm a total newbie here, so I do hope I'm doing this right. We picked up our Devon Rex kitten today, he's 13 weeks old, and so far, has been settling in amazingly well - we've been stunned at how confident and cheery he seems (I was expecting him to be so much more nervous on a first day!). 

It's a new breed for me, in the past I've always had rescue cats - I knew Devon Rexes were very different, and just wanted to ask a few questions (to check I'm on the right lines). Any suggestions / tips / expert advice would be really appreciated. 

1) we've got him in the kitchen at the moment, as his 'safe zone' while he settles in - I know it's not ideal but we don't really have anywhere else that's suitable. When would people recommend letting him explore the rest of the house? There seems to be a lot of conflicting advice online.

2) He's a real climber - we were prepared for this, but hadn't really factored in him climbing up our legs. I don't mind and neither does my husband, but we're slightly worried our kids might be uncomfortable with the claws - is there anyway to gently discourage him? I'm sure the kids will get used to it in time if not! (Has anyone else got a Devon Rex who also has kids?) 

3) Also, are they generally quite 'sensible' when it comes to climbing around? I'm worried he might hurt himself - e.g we've got banisters, if he decided to climb through, he could fall quite a way. My old cats were always pretty savvy about stuff like that, but they never climbed like this one does! 

Any other tips or suggestions are massively appreciated - we think he's such a lively, fun, clever kitten, we want to make sure he's as happy (and safe) as possible!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Block your banisters off. Devons are not the most sensible of souls!


----------



## LucyB (Jun 24, 2017)

Oh thank you - any tips on what to use?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Most of the Devons I know are dumb and clumsy, not sensible at all.

The breeder should have gotten him used to nail clipping and done them before leaving, then he can't scratch anyone climbing up legs.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi @LucyB,

I can offer a bit of advice with regards to the safe room. Let your kitten tell you when he wants to go out of the room and explore. At least that's what we did with Arthur when we brought him home in February. I (like you) thought he'd be shy for the first few days, definitely not! He was out of his safe room by the next day. I know what you mean about the conflicting advice, it can be very confusing!

I can't suggest any way to stop him climbing up your leg but I really would try and discourage it. I wouldn't like an adult cat climbing up my leg.

I'm assuming your cat is a he... a name and picture would be lovely! I'm new to the world of cats and I've not seen many Devon Rexs.


----------



## LucyB (Jun 24, 2017)

We've since let him into the lounge, as he seemed very confident / ready to explore. Am not sure what to do about those banisters though, my husband seems to think that he'll instinctively know not to go through them, but I'm less sure! 

As for the climbing, this cat seems to be climbing everywhere and everybody - I'm not 100% convinced we'll be able to stop him...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

LucyB said:


> We've since let him into the lounge, as he seemed very confident / ready to explore. Am not sure what to do about those banisters though, my husband seems to think that he'll instinctively know not to go through them, but I'm less sure!
> 
> As for the climbing, this cat seems to be climbing everywhere and everybody - I'm not 100% convinced we'll be able to stop him...


I have open bannisters and also breed Siamese. When the kittens are first active enough to tackle the stairs I usually make a barricade that mums can jump but the kittens can't get over. Once they can get over that and are playing on the stairs my hall table, below the bannisters, is covered in a layer of cushions. So far, touching wood very quickly here, I have never had a kitten go through the gaps or fall and they do walk along the top rail too when they get bigger  
I have considered blocking the gaps by threading cardboard between them but I think that would just encourage them to climb up.
I don't know if Devon Rex are any less agile than Siamese but I think you may just have to live with your heart in your mouth a few times until your little one learns his way around.
Discourage him from climbing your legs by distracting him - keep a crumpled piece of foil or paper in a pocket ready to throw for him to chase rather than climb up. He may stop when he learns he can jump - not that that's much better when a Siamese suddenly launches themselves from floor to waist or shoulder height.


----------



## LucyB (Jun 24, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> I have open bannisters and also breed Siamese. When the kittens are first active enough to tackle the stairs I usually make a barricade that mums can jump but the kittens can't get over. Once they can get over that and are playing on the stairs my hall table, below the bannisters, is covered in a layer of cushions. So far, touching wood very quickly here, I have never had a kitten go through the gaps or fall and they do walk along the top rail too when they get bigger
> I have considered blocking the gaps by threading cardboard between them but I think that would just encourage them to climb up.
> I don't know if Devon Rex are any less agile than Siamese but I think you may just have to live with your heart in your mouth a few times until your little one learns his way around.
> Discourage him from climbing your legs by distracting him - keep a crumpled piece of foil or paper in a pocket ready to throw for him to chase rather than climb up. He may stop when he learns he can jump - not that that's much better when a Siamese suddenly launches themselves from floor to waist or shoulder height.


Thank you so much for that great reply - I think we'll give him free rein for now, while keeping an eye on him, and hopefully he'll learn not to do it. I think you're right about climbing up any blockades, we definitely realise that this is a cat that loves to climb. He's so sweet though, we're all enamoured!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@LucyB - as he is a cat who loves to climb you can give him lots of safe outlets for this behaviour in your home and he is less likely to want to climb things he shouldn't (note I say _less_
likely rather than _unlikely_, LOL )

There are some good ready-made pieces of climbing equipment on the market for indoor cats. Some of my favourites are the Hicat Climbing Towers which are floor to ceiling. They are expensive but kittens and cats love them and they have the advantage of looking stylish too.

http://www.hicat.co.uk/product-overview/

Scroll down the page to see a photo of my favourite one - the Fatcat 4

http://www.hicat.co.uk/fatcat-4/

Also you can utilise the vertical height in your home so your cat can climb around the home without touching the floor. 

Here are some great ideas for environmental enrichment you can adapt for your home. Shelves can be bought cheaply ready-made from places like IKEA if you or your OH are not into DIY much.

https://uk.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=Cat shelves catwalks&rs=guide\

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=c...J4tnUAhWBJcAKHVNTAeAQsAQIvwE&biw=1440&bih=826


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

@LucyB as your cat is proving to be a climber I strongly suggest you invest in a couple of packets of this stuff which may save your sanity as well as your breakables
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Quakehold-Earthquake-Preferred-product-stabilizing/dp/B0002VA9NA
All of my lamps etc are secured this way.
Also, @chillminx links to the wonderful Hi-Cat products but they are really quite pricey. I made my own version of the climbing pole using the inside roll from carpet/lino and an offcut of carpet fixed onto it with a heavy duty staple gun. My cats loved it and used it to access a wall mounted bed which I fixed for them.
I have now replaced my diy version with a couple of pole/bed combos from this brand
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kattens-N...603312?hash=item28029e0930:g:oJQAAOSweW5U8cDO


----------



## LucyB (Jun 24, 2017)

chillminx said:


> @LucyB - as he is a cat who loves to climb you can give him lots of safe outlets for this behaviour in your home and he is less likely to want to climb things he shouldn't (note I say _less_
> likely rather than _unlikely_, LOL )
> 
> There are some good ready-made pieces of climbing equipment on the market for indoor cats. Some of my favourites are the Hicat Climbing Towers which are floor to ceiling. They are expensive but kittens and cats love them and they have the advantage of looking stylish too.
> ...


Thanks for the link - we might have to look for a cheaper alternative though! Fortunately, we've got loads of levels all over our house, which our kitten has already been busy exploring. We saw a door-mounted climbing post (with levels) - has anyone had any experience with them?


----------



## LucyB (Jun 24, 2017)

Paddypaws said:


> @LucyB as your cat is proving to be a climber I strongly suggest you invest in a couple of packets of this stuff which may save your sanity as well as your breakables
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Quakehold-Earthquake-Preferred-product-stabilizing/dp/B0002VA9NA
> All of my lamps etc are secured this way.
> Also, @chillminx links to the wonderful Hi-Cat products but they are really quite pricey. I made my own version of the climbing pole using the inside roll from carpet/lino and an offcut of carpet fixed onto it with a heavy duty staple gun. My cats loved it and used it to access a wall mounted bed which I fixed for them.
> ...


Thanks for the tip-off! Fortunately, we don't have too many things that could be knocked off shelves, but there are a few bits and bobs I'd be sad to see break.


----------

